
Kebu: Interactive Synth Playground - cJ0th
https://www.hertrich.photo/kundenbereich/Kebu_InteractiveSynthPlayground.html
======
cJ0th
Some technical details:

[https://www.hertrich.photo/innovative-music-experience-
kebu-...](https://www.hertrich.photo/innovative-music-experience-kebu-
interactive-by-daniel-hertrich-en/)

